
Writing Great Docs as a Bad Writer - rmason
https://fritz.netlify.com/slides/great-docs/1
======
kazinator
"A feature does not exist until it's documented"

Like the undocumented right arrow key to advance to the next slide?

You don't even know whether this is a slide show, or a misloaded page. You hit
the space bar, nothing happens. Nope, can't be a slide show. Every slide show
program you've ever seen advances to the next slide when you hit the space
bar.

~~~
wodenokoto
Ha! It’s even worse on mobile, where you’re just stuck on the first slide

------
blueboo
Doesn’t work in mobile afaict

Or is that the Joke

------
gcbw2
ironically (or extremely well fitting?) the most excellent content with an not
so great slides format

~~~
SomaticPirate
The content is a worthwhile read and I love the idea of using this for a
conference. Not so much as a reference though

------
pcoridan
This was for a conference. Is there a video of this anywhere I wonder?
[https://www.webcraft.com.jm/speakers/chris-
fritz.html](https://www.webcraft.com.jm/speakers/chris-fritz.html)

------
robaato
Too annoying in current format - needs better writing/delivery format...

------
oweiler
Doesn't seem to work in Chrome Mobile.

------
samat
I just realised how much I hate slides. Any tl;dr version of this as a
paragraph of text?

~~~
idDriven
I tried, it doesn't display anything than the opening slide on PC, privitized
firefox and virgin chrome either.

~~~
2038AD
Does the right-arrow or Page-Down key work for you? Took me a second to figure
out

